# Apple Creek 12/01



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Posted my report on cfrtu.org. A beautiful morning then went to a swim meet to see my daughter in Wooster. Honestly, I wish I had seen more trout. It seems like there should have been more since it was only stocked last couple months. I fished from Pittsburg bridge downstream to first hole by the Grosjen Parking lot. Anyone else been there this Fall? This creek is so beautiful and the fish can require very technical stealthy approach. I have learned a great deal about trout fishing here over the dozen times I've been there. They have rarely been easy for me. 

A few years ago, I was there on a 45 degree January day when black stones started to hatch, about size 13, yes in between 12 and 14. I followed the hatching bugs up a riffle and started drifting the zebra john down through it. I caught 3 in like 15 minutes and never saw the fish. I also had a day after thanksgiving maybe 5 years ago when the air temp was 50 and I found a pool of rising trout. Caught 3 in 40 minutes when I figured out they wanted a size 22 dark gray CDC wing fly. 

I have one tip if anyone is going, Use a dryfly or a yarn indicator if you are indi fishing. Anything else will scatter the fish. 

Comments: Landed a couple nice 15 inch fat rainbows while fishing a couple hours at sunrise on Saturday. Lost a couple as well including a bigger golden bow. All caught/ hooked on zebra john (black/ silver copper john) size 14. I used a brown san juan above with just one look and refusal. Also tried a BH hares ear dropper a short time with no luck.

Saw one fish rise just as I had to leave. watched it for a few minutes and didn't see him rise again. I was hoping to get back in afternoon to see if the black stones would hatch, but rain started before I could get back. I've been here in dec and Jan when they do and the fish respond well. 

Water was clear and a few inches higher than normal which gave the trout plenty of room and water flow. Water temp was about 40 and air temp a bit warmer when I left. Thank you CFRTU, I love this little creek with its trout.

Rickerd


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

Any chance a Wadsworth guy could tag along and a one or two with ya sometime. Thanks,,


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

Any chance a Wadsworth guy could tag along and a one or two with ya sometime. Thanks,,


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

yes, send me your cell phone through PM and I will let you know next time I go. Maybe this weekend if weather right.
rickerd


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

You ever fish by Frito Lay ? My buddy catches some nice size pike every spring down in that area....Rich


----------

